# EI Natural/Low Tech Literature?



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

Hi All! I'm interested in learning a little bit more about EI natural and low tech set ups. Can anyone point me in the right direction for some good reading material, either internet sources or books. 

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Michael W (5 Dec 2013)

Hi Lee,

Diana Walstad's 'The Ecology of the Planted Aquarium' Is a very good book that I recommend. I own it myself, it goes into detail about substrate, nutrients, algae etc Quite heavy on scientific language which I don't mind. It's a very good read.

Michael.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

Thanks Michael! I'll give that a look, sounds like a good read! 

Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuran (5 Dec 2013)

I'm getting it for Christmas!!!


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

Samuran said:


> I'm getting it for Christmas!!!



It's bloody expensive at £40. :-@


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samuran (5 Dec 2013)

Yeah that's why my parents can buy it for me for Christmas and the G/F is getting me Nature Aquarium Complete works by Amano.


----------



## BigTom (5 Dec 2013)

I really like the articles on this blog, they were a lot of inspiration when I was starting out - 

Natural aquariums «  tuncalik.com – Natural Aquariums and Sustainable Life


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

Brilliant! I was hoping you would chip in tom. I'll check those out. Thanks a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdad (5 Dec 2013)

Lee Sweeting said:


> It's bloody expensive at £40. :-@


Do you have a link for buying a copy? I've looked on Amazon and it seems out of print.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

prdad said:


> Do you have a link for buying a copy? I've looked on Amazon and it seems out of print.



I don't! I just looked on Amazon and seen the price. I didn't notice that it was out of print. Have you tried a google search? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sa80mark (5 Dec 2013)

Here you go 

ecology-of-the-planted-aquarium-diana-walstad-


----------



## Lee Sweeting (5 Dec 2013)

That's a good price! A lot cheaper than advertised on amazon 

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prdad (5 Dec 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Here you go
> 
> ecology-of-the-planted-aquarium-diana-walstad-


 

Nice one!!


----------

